# Nikon patent: Changeable sensor



## xps (Oct 14, 2013)

Interresting:
(Sorry article in German)

http://www.golem.de/news/nikon-patentantrag-spiegelreflexkameras-mit-austauschbarem-sensor-1310-101885.html

http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2013-09-27


Maybe in a few years someone invites a Crop and an FF sensor to change - Great idea!


----------



## Eldar (Oct 14, 2013)

Considering how much money we plow into these bodies, this could be a way to protect that investment. New sensors, speciality sensors, crop vs. FF etc. with firmware upgrades for improved processing etc., could let bodies live longer than the current "too few" years. But I guess you would need to upgrade your processing power as well, so I wonder how realistic it would be.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 14, 2013)

They tried this in the Audio world..... the thing is, as modular as you make the product, you cannot predict what path technology takes..... seems like a great idea on paper...


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 14, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Considering how much money we plow into these bodies, this could be a way to protect that investment. New sensors, speciality sensors, crop vs. FF etc. with firmware upgrades for improved processing etc., could let bodies live longer than the current "too few" years. But I guess you would need to upgrade your processing power as well, so I wonder how realistic it would be.



That's true - especially the money for (good) bodies. And we invest time to learn how to operate (master?) such a camera. Exchangeable sensors would help me to use the sturdy and reliable 40D body with a video capable sensor.

In my opinion you are right with your remark about processing power: A new processor is a must for new sensors and the CPU cost is a minimal factor. Additionally the ADC design is connected to the sensor technology and must be on a "sensor-processor"-board.

I am happy that I use a 600D instead of a 7D which provides similar IQ - I do NOT shoot sports or other action so the speed of the 7D isn't necessary for me.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 15, 2013)

mb66energy said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Considering how much money we plow into these bodies, this could be a way to protect that investment. New sensors, speciality sensors, crop vs. FF etc. with firmware upgrades for improved processing etc., could let bodies live longer than the current "too few" years. But I guess you would need to upgrade your processing power as well, so I wonder how realistic it would be.
> ...



Actually, a lot of the video is needing a more capable CPU & firmware, not the sensor. Although I'm sure there's a bit that can help out with that.

Something to think about for anything that's interchangeable...is the physical interface. Can you make a physical interface that has the tolerances, especially for changing a sensor, that also can provide something robust, with enough features so that you don't need to change it every generation, _and_ is small enough so that you don't get too big a camera. Just look at MF, even digital. There's a separate 'back' which is really the entire sensor & CPU & firmware along with memory card slots & external ports. As big as most small APS-C DSLR bodies. Sure, it's a much bigger chip, so you could compact some of that downwards, but it's still pretty bulky and not so easy to handle.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 15, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



I have opened a 40D's back after it was fallen down from 1.8 m onto solid rock (with a holster bag) and it seemed dead (finally it was the broken battery compartment door which hasn't closed the interlock switch anymore): The camera is basically empty or better well tidied up. I think it would be a no brainer to make sensor/ADC/cpu units exchangeable.

About tolerances: Old style manual focus cameras had exchangeable screens and viewfinders like the F1n. I think precision was crucial because gaining good focus adjustment relied on the screen. A similar mechanics/mechanism should be well suited for sensors. Or think about the film "management" ...


----------

